# [SOLVED] Cannot assign a drive letter to USB Stick



## Charp89 (Jul 24, 2014)

So this usb storage device has worked before. I formatted it in order to use it as a bootable device for a process I am attempting. On accident, I formatted it to FAT (need FAT32). Now when I connect it I cann't see it on 'My Computer.' Under 'Disk Management' I can see it. Though when I try to right-click and assign drive letter it shows an error message (pictured below). 










Same thing happens if I try to format it from here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot assign a drive letter to USB Stick*

You have created a GPT initialized Drive not an MBR. Signified by the EFI System partitioin. 
Right click *Disk 1 Removable* in the lower panel on the left panel side. And choose to *Convert MBR.* Once done, Right click each partition on the right side and choose *Delete Volume* if necessary. The drive should now be *Unallocated Space*, Right click the *Unallocated Space* and choose to create a new* Simple Volume*. *Format* it FAT32.


----------



## Charp89 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Cannot assign a drive letter to USB Stick*

This is what I get when right-clicking: 










I suppose I should have mentioned my operating system too, Win 7 64bit.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Cannot assign a drive letter to USB Stick*

Try clicking on each partition in turn on that drive and clicking delete partition. If that works then create a new BASIC partition


----------



## Charp89 (Jul 24, 2014)

I was able to format it with a .exe that turned it into a tool. Seems to work fine now.


----------

